# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Пурушоттама-врата VS экадаши

## -Алексей-

Мои поклоны, Патита Павана прабху! 
Харе Кришна!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Пробую соблюдать Пурушоттама-врату.
Назрел небольшой вопрос.
Приближаются экадаши. Затруднение в том, что
выход из экадашного поста утром (да ещё и зернобобовыми), а для соблюдения  Пурушоттама-враты
надо поститься до полудня (и месяц не есть зернобобовое).
Если бы я постился в экадаш как обычно (насухо), то пожалуй можно было бы выйти из
экадаша водой. А потом после полудня пообедать обычно постным  Пурушоттама-вратным
рационом. Но что-то тяжеловато это слишком для меня, когда на один пост (есть раз в день) 
накладывается второй (с сухим голоданием).
Поэтому, в экадаш видимо придётся есть. Но тогда надо выходить зерно-бобовыми в назначенное 
время, иначе незачёт. А для  Пурушоттама-враты зерно-бобовые исключены на весь месяц.
Вот такое некоторое замешательство )
Подскажите пожалуйста, как правильно поступить.
Заранее благодарю!
Алексей дас

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Господь - это не механизм, который ставит зачеты и незачеты. Помолитесь Богу и сделайте так, как вам кажется удобным в этом случае. Бог - личность и Он прекрасно поймет вашу ситуацию и ваше замешательство. Нельзя подходить к обетам, как к механическому действию, подходите к ним как к любовному служению, и Господь в сердце будет доволен, даже если вы что-то сделаете неправильно...

----------

